# iOS update 11.2.2



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone done this update yet?
My advice is don’t and wait, I had read reports of it causing massive battery drain issues on the iPhones, So I thought my iPad would be fine, I’ve just done my iPad Pro and it went from 74% to 3% in 20 mins!! I hope this is a temporary glitch.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got this on my iPhone 7. I done the software update last night and so far haven't noticed any battery drain.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

As above, done my iPad today and iPhone yesterday and not had this experience, as it stands my iPhone is on 28% and been used a lot today without any additional charge and I’ve been working on my iPad for 2 hours and lost 6%. 

Have your got anything big running in the background?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Same, done last night . No issues.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Updated yesterday, no issues either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Updated iPhone 8 and iPad last night, no issues with battery drain here.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

yup updated my 6s and no issues either.

Incidentally, don't forget to take advantage of the £29 battery replacement promotion they are doing if you have a iPhone 6 or newer.

Mine has had no issues, and the battery health seems fine, but at £29 it seems worth it to hopefully get another 2yrs of good performance.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

My 'old' iPad Air and my 'ancient' 6plus have been done and everything seems normal....maybe this is the update that stops them running slower, encouraging you to blow a grand on a new handset!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Have done this too on iPhone 7, no perceptible problems thus far.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

iPhone X done as soon as the release was available. No issues here.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just done this on my 7 and it's reduced the battery a wee bit but not that much, say 4 - 5% or so


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

No issues with the latest update. Did notice battery not lasting as long since previous 2 update - just keeping an eye on it and when they release the “fix” update will see what happens. Then poss pay £25 for replacement battery...


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

My 6s is still on 10.3.3 - it wont update not that im complaining haha


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

DrEskimo said:


> Incidentally, don't forget to take advantage of the £29 battery replacement promotion they are doing if you have a iPhone 6 or newer.
> 
> Mine has had no issues, and the battery health seems fine, but at £29 it seems worth it to hopefully get another 2yrs of good performance.


Just be careful if you have Apple change the battery. My phone was genuinely unmarked and in new condition and came back with marks on the outer frame after the battery was changed. 

Check the description of your phone on the 'contract' you sign to have the battery replaced because they generally write the condition of your phone as having 'fair wear and tear'. If your phone is unmarked, like mine was, ensure this is stated on the contract you sign. 

Alan W


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Just be careful if you have Apple change the battery. My phone was genuinely unmarked and in new condition and came back with marks on the outer frame after the battery was changed.
> 
> Check the description of your phone on the 'contract' you sign to have the battery replaced because they generally write the condition of your phone as having 'fair wear and tear'. If your phone is unmarked, like mine was, ensure this is stated on the contract you sign.
> 
> Alan W


How long were you without phone? I don't have an apple store near me so option was to post with estimated return time of upto 2 weeks., There is an authorized Apple retailer in my town who I can book an hour slot in with - stipulating genuine parts and warranty.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Arvi said:


> How long were you without phone? I don't have an apple store near me so option was to post with estimated return time of upto 2 weeks., There is an authorized Apple retailer in my town who I can book an hour slot in with - stipulating genuine parts and warranty.


I made an appointment with a local Apple store (Glasgow) and dropped the phone off for the work to be completed within an hour (I only had to wait around 30 minutes).

Alan W


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Alan W said:


> I made an appointment with a local Apple store (Glasgow) and dropped the phone off for the work to be completed within an hour (I only had to wait around 30 minutes).
> 
> Alan W


Thats a little worrying 

Given the price of the new iPhone and the fact that my 7 Plus is still like new Im planning on getting the battery replaced as I would like to keep my 7 a good while longer. It is genuinely flawless, its had a case and screen protector on since day one. I usually go to the Braehead Apple store in Glasgow. Think I will take some photos of the phone first and double check with them before they do the job should I expect any marks

The battery is still acceptable so I might just wait a while longer before getting this done, Im sure I read that it will be available up to December 2018.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

markcaughey said:


> Thats a little worrying
> 
> Given the price of the new iPhone and the fact that my 7 Plus is still like new Im planning on getting the battery replaced as I would like to keep my 7 a good while longer. It is genuinely flawless, its had a case and screen protector on since day one. I usually go to the Braehead Apple store in Glasgow. Think I will take some photos of the phone first and double check with them before they do the job should I expect any marks
> 
> The battery is still acceptable so I might just wait a while longer before getting this done, Im sure I read that it will be available up to December 2018.


Yea think I'll do the same...

Yes almost certain it's until December this year.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Alan W said:


> Just be careful if you have Apple change the battery. My phone was genuinely unmarked and in new condition and came back with marks on the outer frame after the battery was changed.
> 
> Check the description of your phone on the 'contract' you sign to have the battery replaced because they generally write the condition of your phone as having 'fair wear and tear'. If your phone is unmarked, like mine was, ensure this is stated on the contract you sign.
> 
> Alan W


Wow that's not on... thanks for the heads up, will def take photos of it and ensure they agree that it is in perfect condition, if I go ahead with battery change...


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Late entry I have 2 iPhone 6 only one suffered this, the latest iOS seems to have solved the issue


----------

